# Believe it or not (for alloys)



## XM4RTYX

For a cheap and a very good result for cleaning alloys! Use Cif power spray with active shield, (white bottle that you buy in supermarket for house hold cleaning). If your going to try it, make sure it's the active shield one, as there is two white spray bottles. Simply spray it on your alloys leave for 5 mins and wash off, completely safe. Works wonders.


----------



## WashyTT

What the diff between active shield and non active shield? And what about on wheels that been sprayed?


----------



## XM4RTYX

The active shield puts like a coating on, so dirt and water just glide off, shouldn't affect sprayed wheels, as you can use it on paintwork around the home, I have used it on 3 different cars and always been impressed with the results.


----------



## WashyTT

Excellent will have to try that


----------



## lowster992

Is that Cif or Jif power spray...??

Sounds great if it works.. Nice little tip, ta very much!


----------



## XM4RTYX

It is CIF, I believe it was formally know as JIF, Cif is a spray, JIF was more like a cream! Works wonders, try it and let me know what you think,


----------



## lowster992

Yeah, I see it now. Just Googled it.. Don't think I have seen that over here in Sweden :? Good job am off to Blighty in a few weeks though...

Will keep yah posted.

Nice one!


----------



## ScoobyTT

XM4RTYX said:


> It is CIF, I believe it was formally know as JIF,


As in Mr Jif if you don't know him, and Cif if you do? :lol:



XM4RTYX said:


> Cif is a spray, JIF was more like a cream! Works wonders, try it and let me know what you think,


CIF is also a cream cleaner. The cream was the original product before they did sprays too. Interesting discovery on the wheels though and certain to be a hell of a lot cheaper than wheel cleaners provided it doesn't damage them. Most of them are probably variants on a Cif theme anyway


----------



## XM4RTYX

Out of all the people, it was the wife who said try it on your alloys many cars ago, 4 years and many cars later, I'm still using it, no damage and great results every time! The amount I'm plugging it, I should be getting a comission off Cif :lol:


----------



## steeve

So as long as you dont clean your wheels with washing up liquid.


----------



## V6RUL

I use the CIF and can confirm it is a great short cut to great looking wheels..








Steve


----------



## XM4RTYX

Thanks for the evidence v6rul, nice alloys too!


----------



## psg001

whats in this CIF? are you sure it wont strip the laquer off the alloy??

if not, good find!


----------



## XM4RTYX

I have used it any cars (alloys). It contains non-ionic surfactants, polycarboxylates, perfume, limonene, benzisothiazolinone, methylchloroisothiazolinone and methylisothiazilinone. It's is actually for bathrooms. It's comes in a white spray bottle, it's full name is Cif power cream bathroom, with active shield. You buy it in supermarkets, usually £2.99


----------



## GroverUK

Just washed the car and i thought id give this a try. Sprayed it on and left it for five mins while i had a cuppa. Came back to this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XM4RTYX

Lol oh dear! I can gaurantee you that wouldn't happen lol, besides your alloys are alot better than them! Lol


----------



## GroverUK

Haha cheers mate! Could'nt help myself :lol:


----------



## XM4RTYX

That was well funny, had me in stitches lol


----------



## Lkyworld

GroverUK said:


> Just washed the car and i thought id give this a try. Sprayed it on and left it for five mins while i had a cuppa. Came back to this!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## nicksttv6

hi guys i have just had alloys refurb is this safe to use on them without damageing them?
thanks,
nick.


----------



## staners1

ive been using it on my dads refurbed wheels mate and its all good mate..


----------



## nicksttv6

thanks staners1, i shall try it


----------



## XM4RTYX

Yeah, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Rob Knox

Just a shot in the dark have tried to pm you about your car for sale !!


----------



## GroverUK

Rob Knox said:


> Just a shot in the dark have tried to pm you about your car for sale !!


I'll tx him for ya mate. Marty's a pal of mine and i dont think he comes on here much!


----------



## XM4RTYX

Hi Rob, Grover text me to let me know you have been trying to get in touch with me. But apparently if you are a new member you can not send private messages


----------



## Rob Knox

That not good then! can't reply to your message, could you e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## XM4RTYX

Hi rob I have sent you an e-mail


----------



## christurbo

So does this actually make it easier to clean the alloys in the future due to the sealant?


----------



## XM4RTYX

I believe so


----------

